
On the business plan and Neal Stephenson's blueprint - dageroth
http://qiss.textdriven.com/blog2/?p=7
======
cwhinney
Not related to the article at all, but I'm currently reading Cryptonomicon,
and the thing that struck me was when Randy goes to 'his favorite search
engine' and types in some '(and pred1 (or pred2 pred3))' sort of construction.
An internet without Google. Surprisingly unsettling.

